# soulseex, ça marche pas !



## darkbeno (24 Novembre 2006)

J'ai installé il y a quelques temps, l'application de P2P soulseex, le soulseek pour mac. A l'époque, lorsque j'avais encore un PC, je me servais beaucoup de soulseek, car il permet très facilement de se connecter sur les fichiers partagés de personnes spécifique. Il est donc très adapté lorsque l'on doit échanger des fichiers volumineux entre collègues ou amis (il ne s'agit pas ici pour moi de pirater ou autre...). 
Seulement je ne parviens pas à le faire marcher. Lorsque je suis connecté, et la personne avec qui je veux échanger des fichier l'est aussi, cela devrait marcher... Même lorsque j'ai un contact "online", lorsque je browse les shared files, il me dit "not connected".
Pourtant j'arrive à chatter via le logiciel. J'ai été trifouiller différents trucs dans les prefs, rien à faire, mes contacts ne peuvent pas prendre chez moi, et je ne peux pas prendre chez eux non plus.
Si quelqu'un connait et utilise avec succès soulseex, merci de me donner un petit coup de pouce, parceque je suis bloqué....
MERCI


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2006)

passe par d'autres choix d'&#233;changes de fichiers 
( c'est pas ce qui manque)

il y a possiblement une histoire de port bloqu&#233; ( par ton FAI ou en face) ou soulseex plus pris en compte par des serveurs P2P
( beaucoup pratiquent le refus avec certains logiciels ne respectant pas les r&#232;gles)


----------



## darkbeno (24 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> passe par d'autres choix d'échanges de fichiers
> ( c'est pas ce qui manque)
> 
> il y a possiblement une histoire de port bloqué ( par ton FAI ou en face) ou soulseex plus pris en compte par des serveurs P2P
> ( beaucoup pratiquent le refus avec certains logiciels ne respectant pas les règles)



Merci. Je rebondis donc sur ta réponse, c'est quoi les choix d'échanges de fichiers ? Où changer ça ?
En cas de port bloqué, puis-je solutionner ? Changer de port ? Remarque, j'ai le même soucis que je sois chez moi ou ailleurs, donc en passant par d'autres FAI... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2006)

Allez en vrac 
*ce qu'il y a déjà sur l'OS
preference systeme /partage de fichiers
( d'apache à partage en mise en réseau privé, dossier public ou avec accès priviligiés  , en passant par le ftp)

** d'autres outils
sites d"hebergements 
pando ( unea utre forme de partage à la P2P) et autres
( y a plein de sujets sur les techniques)

pour le reste ce ne sont que des pistes de cause possible


----------



## fabio (24 Novembre 2006)

salut,
j'utilise pour ma part soulseex de temps en temps mais je n'ai jamais eu ce type de message d'erreur concernant les shared files ...
ce message apparait - il systematiquement sur n'importe quel user ?


----------



## darkbeno (25 Novembre 2006)

fabio a dit:


> salut,
> j'utilise pour ma part soulseex de temps en temps mais je n'ai jamais eu ce type de message d'erreur concernant les shared files ...
> ce message apparait - il systematiquement sur n'importe quel user ?



Sur les users que j'ai mis en amis oui... et inversement ils n'arrivent pas à voir mes shared files, et en fait c'est ça qui m'interesse.


----------



## fabio (25 Novembre 2006)

desol&#233;, je vois pas ce qui cloche


----------



## BlaBlaBla (11 Mars 2009)

As-tu la dernière build ?

http://chris.schleifer.net/ssX/builds/


----------



## brunitou (12 Mars 2009)

je réponds à cet ancien fil pour celui qui y atterrirait pour la même question.

Réponse: essayer DropBox (à ne pas confondre avec la Drop Box d'OS/X)


----------



## etherlake (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai aussi un problème de connection sur le serveur de soulseek auquel je ne trouve pas la cause...

voici le message de la console :

17:58:08.931 INFO: Connecting to server
17:58:08.939 SERVCONN: Establishing connection to server.slsknet.org 2240
17:58:09.171 SERVCONN: Error on input stream to server.slsknet.org 2240
The operation couldnt be completed. Connection refused
17:58:09.182 INFO: Disconnected from server

J'ai essayé en vain avec d'autres ports (2230>2240) mais rien de plus...

Quelqu'un aurait un idée de ce que je pourrais faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tsss (11 Août 2012)

Hello,

J'ai pas trop d'idées, mais as tu testé avec un autre client ?

Comme celui ci par exemple, ça ne changera peu être pas le pb.

edit: chez moi ça fonctionne impec avec iSoul


----------



## etherlake (12 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup tsss pour ton tuyau ! iSoul marche nickel


----------



## guest2333 (2 Mars 2013)

Je suis venu du monde de linux et problème dans ce client est pareil de ceux du Nicotine(linux soulseek client):

Il me semble que le serveur de soulseek a changé son port principale de l'écoute.

Pour faire marcher soulseekX: 

1) Allez dans preferences->advanced->couchez advanced.
2) Allez preferences->network  et changez "Port" champ de 2240 au 2242. "Connection Listener" on touche pas!

C'est tout


----------

